# Issues W. Virtual DJ



## GatodeCafe (Jun 18, 2011)

So I'm running a Toshiba Satellite A665, a laptop which far exceeds the rec. requirements for running Virtual DJ. Almost double the ram, plenty of processor speed, etc...

Anyway, when I'm mixing, I find that the software tends to bind up and skip when I'm doing too much stuff at once. That said, I ctrl+alt+del and it says I still have plenty of free ram, and my processor isn't even breaking a sweat. Is it my sound card? From what I've heard, VDJ is supposed to be a really smooth program, but it keeps on glitching up and fucking my mixes.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 19, 2011)

idk but it runs smooth on my macbook and my hard drive is usually like couple hundred mbs from being full

did you come about this program legitimately?


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jun 19, 2011)

Senzuri Champion said:


> idk but it runs smooth on my macbook and my hard drive is usually like couple hundred mbs from being full
> 
> did you come about this program legitimately?


 

You psychic? D: I did not.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 19, 2011)

hahahahaha 


maybe therein lies the issue

who knows?


----------



## Mr_Fox (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't recall if -that- is the Toshiba I have, but I do use VirtualDJ (and Traktor, depending on my purpose) on a Toshiba.  There's many factors that will come into play in regards to running either program effectively.  My laptop also exceeds the requirements, but on default settings problems will arise.  For one, the recommended or required specs of any program always assumes that it's the only program being run on your computer.  When you use Virtual DJ, any sudden spike in processor/ram usage by another program could destroy VirtualDJ's ability to function smoothly.  Always make sure it's the only program running.  Second, hard drive speed, ram speed?, and the rate at which your devices can communicate with eachother can also impact VirtualDJ's ability to operate smoothly.  Make sure your hard drive has a decent amount of free space (the less you have on your HDD, the more effeciently your computer can access data) and has been defragged recently, if needed.  (I believe Vista and newer will passively defrag HDDs now when idle.  If you're running XP, DEFRAG.)  Also, there's at lesat one, perhaps more settings inside VirtualDJ relating to buffer size and/or latency.  On my laptop I had to play with these to eliminate some problems, and it's actually suggested that everyone play with those settings to find the sweet spot.


----------



## Firr (Jun 29, 2011)

GatodeCafe said:


> You psychic? D: I did not.


 
That's the problem right there.  whatever version you downloaded might have been screwed with when it was cracked, and you'll have problems with it.  Also VDJ in itself isn't a very stable program.  Go download the free version from the website and see if that fixes anything.


----------

